# 1968 GTO wheel cover center caps color



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

What is the color of the PDM center cap on the 1968 GTO Custom wheel covers. They were listed as option 458 and had 8 large holes around rim.
I’ve seen both red and black in 1968 Pontiac wheel covers, maybe based on model?
Ames lists black for 67-70, and red for 70-72.
Apparently both colors were used in 1970?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1967 CUSTOM WHEEL DISC;









1968 CUSTOM WHEEL DISC;


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

So…Ames incorrectly lists the 68 as black?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The Ames catalog is referring to the Rally II caps, not the round hole wheel covers.
The wheel covers with slots (not holes) and Rally IIs had black center emblems

And yes, early 70 models had black Rally II caps. Midyear change to red.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Ames covers both rally II and wheel cover centers:
rally centers are T100K, 1967-70 black PMD Rally II lucite center 
wheel cover centers are T106BH 1967-70 wheel cover lucite center, black PMD 2 7/16 dia and T106BL 1967-70 wheel cover lucite, black PMD 2 3/4 dia
Both are black and not the red pictured above or on many of the wheel cover I see.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

The red car above is a Tempest, maybe the Tempest Custom wheel cover centers were red?
The GTO pictured above has the Deluxe wheel covers and unfortunately the black and white photo doesn’t let you see the center color.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

We need a 1968 GTO original owner car who ordered the car with the 458 option to confirm the center cap color.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Looked at the Ames catalog and noted what you said. 
Then I went through the 68 sales catalogs and noted the following.

B bodies had black center caps on their wheel covers. 
A and F bodies had red caps on the custom, deluxe, and wire wheel covers.

And this from the PY forum





1968 Hubcap Center Question - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


1968 Hubcap Center Question 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com






I don't profess to be an expert, since I have Dog Dish hubcaps on mine. Just a fading memory of what I observed when these cars (and mine) were new.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I feel confident with them Being RED I studied many images and literature over the years and everything related to 1968 Custom centers came up Red. 
Sadly I lost a lot of reference images and info with a PC crash years ago.

I know it's a never say never hobby but I always base my findings on the number of a particular finding.
JM2C
Cheers.


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Great info…both the sales catalog and attached thread. Do you have a pic of that sales catalog cover, would love to get one.
I now feel confident the A bodies (GTO, LeMans, Tempest) as well as F bodies (Firebird) had red center caps, while the B bodies (Bonneville, Catalina) had black caps.
Thanks guys!


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

My 68 GTO came was born with the Custom wheel covers and the set I just purchased will be restored with red caps.
The car came to me with Rally II rims. Those will also restored….what color are those center caps?
Not sure I trust the Ames listing as black for 1967-70 and red for 1970-72.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rally II caps '67-'70 are black with red letters. '67 has red inserts on the lugnuts. '68-up has black inserts on the lug nuts.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rally II caps '67-'70 are black with red letters. '67 has red inserts on the lugnuts. '68-up has black inserts on the lug nuts.


Hate to disagree with ya but the red lug nuts is another Pontiac Myth. 

No mention of red lug nuts in the parts catalog and John Sawruk has stated they were never used on the production line. 
Motor Wheel Company, who made the Rally II wheels for Pontiac did produce red lug nuts but only as an aftermarket item.






Colored lug nuts on a '68 w/ Rally II wheels? - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


Colored lug nuts on a '68 w/ Rally II wheels? 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Since this post is/was about 1968 CUSTOM WHEEL COVERS, I thought this PMD promo picture fit in nicely


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

That crazy…when I was young we had a station wagon like that. 2 bench seats and rear seats that faced each other and folded down into the floor when not in use.


----------



## 1969GPSJ (Feb 26, 2020)

that wagon looks awesome,I can't make out the call out on the rocker is that a 428?
the RED centers dont have PMD , rather they have Pontiac Motor Division as a ring around the the perimeter of the red center


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1969GPSJ said:


> that wagon looks awesome,I can't make out the call out on the rocker is that a 428?
> the RED centers dont have PMD , rather they have Pontiac Motor Division as a ring around the the perimeter of the red center


Actually, if you zoom in it is PMD in white. Looking through some of my ads and factory brochures it seems PMD was flip-flopping on the letter color prior to finalization.


----------

